# Has anyone bought from headphonezone?



## dan4u (Oct 1, 2015)

Like the title says, has anyone bought from www.headphonezone.in. I was looking to buy the AUDIO-TECHNICA - ATH-CKX9IS from them.


----------



## sandynator (Oct 4, 2015)

They are reputed store & official importers/distributors of few brands in India. FiiO is one of them.


----------



## v.Na5h (Oct 5, 2015)

They sell through amazon too.. And have good ratings


----------

